# Buddies For Oscar?



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a 55 gallon tank with just a baby tiger oscar in it. I was wondering what other fish would be able to fit in that tank with him. I'm not looking for tons of little fish. I was hoping for max 4 fish in there (if that many could even fit comfortably). One fish that I thought would be really kool in that tank with Oscar was a catfish. What type of catfish would be ok if any. Any info or ideas for fish would be great. Thanks!


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Catfish would be a good option. Pictus or Silver Tip Catfish would be your best options if you went that route. Just have to watch and make sure the Oscar won't get territorial with it once it got older. You also have to watch for the venom is their dorsal fin, my silver tip killed my Bichir with that.

You could also pick another S. American cichlid like a green terror. When i had my O, I had tin foil barbs with it and they got along great. Just whatever you pick, make sure of 2 things, they can fend for themselves for food and territory. And make sure they grow at the same pace with the O so it doesn't become food.


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

Green terror cichlid would wind up being the same size as my oscar and they will both have enough space in the 55? Also, could I have both of those fish along with a catfish? I actually already have a catfish in another one of my tanks that I wanted to put in there. The link is a picture of him. Would he be ok? http://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o552/Waxybirch/IMG_04181.jpg


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could try a pleco, they also like soft water and are armored against attack.
but IMO the oscar alone could outgrow the 55.


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

What's the catfish that I have called? I linked it in my previous post.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

thats a pictus i think and the O will take it out unf. I myself have a O hes alone in a 55g simply because he killed everything i tried putting with him even a pleco didnt stand a chance


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have seen oscars over 18" long.....and common plecos over 3' long...a green terror may hit 10" or so...not many fish will get along with oscars...although i did have a medium sized pair 13" & 11" in a 125 with a bunch of severums and a couple of plecos.


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

Would a parrotfish be okay? I think that they look really awesome!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

no they are slow peaceful fish, i dont think that would work, yet they can get big


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

the only fish that would fit in a 55g with a O might be a second O or a jack dempsey.


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't think I want to get a second Oscar, but I googled Jack Dempsey. They look really kool!!!(almost as kool as a parrotfish) I think I am going to go buy and electric blue one either today Thursday. I really appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

JD would be awesome. Just make sure ya got several hiding spots in your tank so the jd has a spot to call its own.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

also make sure he is larger or da same size as the oscar and g/l with the electric blue kinda hard to find now. anything bigger then a guppy that is


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

I called petland, they said that they would have one there for me on Saturday for $20.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

That's cheap for one of those. Their around $30 here, but I prefer the regular JD for around $3


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

I wound up getting a regular JD, I think it was $4. I put both him and the oscar in their new 55g and the JD is doing very well! The oscar looks terrible though. He sits on the bottom of the tank now moving. He just sits and breathes (or whatever fish do lol). What should I do for him?!?! Any advice would be very helpful Thanks!
The first pic is Jack and the second is Oscar...


----------

